# Some comparisons



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Just figured I'd post some pics of the slings I have next to each other for reference. I don't have a big collection, but it's a start. 
When I first got into slingshots, some looked bigger in pics and some looked smaller than they actually were. Somewhat of a guide for someone on the fence about buying one of the models I have and wondering how much difference in size of one they might have. 
The SPS is actually grey in color, not purplish. 
Mods, if this has it's own thread somewhere else, please point me in the right direction. It might help to name what's there too: Simple Shot Axiom Champ, Pocket Predator Scorpion, Slim Waisted PFS, Performance Catapult SPS, Simple Shot Torque, and hiding off camera a Chief AJ Top Shot. Also, my SAK Huntsman for extra reference. 



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty neat idea and well presented  I too have been surprised a few times by the size of a slingshot I've ordered.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice collection! Thanks for posting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome collection! What's the next one gonna be??


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Really nice variety of great shooters -- OTT, TTF, PFS.

They look great, and give you a wide range of shooting experiences.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

one does not simply own one slingshot...awesome collection!


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an awesome collection! What's the next one gonna be??


I'd like to get a nice PFS, I think. Keep seeing these micarta and G10 ones. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

KawKan said:


> Really nice variety of great shooters -- OTT, TTF, PFS.
> They look great, and give you a wide range of shooting experiences.
> Thanks for posting!


Thank you. Actually I end up shooting whichever one I'm hitting targets with. Pretty much just figured out I'm an instinctive shooter more than target. Been hitting a lot more with a PFS.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Tikigrunt said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice variety of great shooters -- OTT, TTF, PFS.
> ...


I struggled a bit with the pfs (fork hits), so I've switched to the micro- and small ranger. Then I discovered the problem was with my release, so I shoot with what is in my hand...


----------

